# 5gal NPA



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello, here is my 8 year old naturally planted tank.
I have one sword plant, that's been there for about 6 years, and have been through a lot, now it is growing back. A lot of sagittarius, some small crypts. dwarf java fern, stunted hygro (never had luck with them). I have some temporarily floating vals and rotalas that are waiting for a new tank.
The gravel/sand is from the lake, and, as you can see, it is nicely "fertilized" .
I use filter just once a week, its medium is filled with sweet smelling bacteria with all the resulting benefits.
We've moved to a new place that has quite a bit of light, so I am not using any artificial lighting at the moment.
I am setting up a new, bigger tank and if anyone has some plants to share, i will gladly accept


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Here is the tank almost 2 years later:








As natural as it can be: no filter, no heater, no artificial light, no water change just adding a little each week....


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow...no filter... no heater...tank is looking great! Plants look good as well...hows that amazon plant....probably 8 yrs old now


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

hey man,
amazon plant? please remind me, it's been to long!


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

LoL! The good old amazon sword plant  and you said no water changes....still wow'ed!


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

WOW ! That looks awesome.


----------

